# Nanoscale wires defy quantum predictions



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Nanoscale wires defy quantum predictions.



> *Atomic electrical components conduct just like conventional wires, giving a new lease of life to Moore's law.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

